# EVAP Purge valve question



## vwfury07 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well ive spent the last 3 days researching the hell out of the EVAP system and why i could be possibly getting the P0442 (EVAP leak small) code. I checked the gas cap AND replaced it.. code came back. My question about the valve is this.. how exactly is the valve supposed to function. I noticed when i first turned the car on, the valve did not "tick" or open and close. After a little while it would come on and tick consistantly for a minute or so then shut off.. then i noticed when it came back on a few minutes later it was ticking faster.. then it would shut off like before after a minute or so. Is the purge valve supposed to tick consistantly, or is it supposed to change speeds? Im trying to figure this out before i go get the evap system smoke tested and start buying valves and a charcoal canister that i may not need. Thanks in advance everyone.
EDIT: just realized im in the wrong forum (should be in the 12v forum).. but ill take any advice i can get.. haha.


_Modified by vwfury07 at 12:56 PM 6-11-2009_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: EVAP Purge valve question (vwfury07)*

the purge valve should click rappidly when the ecm commands it to (usually at idle after a min or so). The valve should hold vacuum on one side and not hold vacuum on the other side.


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*Re: EVAP Purge valve question (Slimjimmn)*

Adding to Slimjimmn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
An indication of need for replacement is poor MPG.
The purge valve should stop ticking after a few minutes when car is warm.
If it's problematic, cheap way is to clean both electrical ends in carb cleaner fluid.
Then test it electrically with a meter before wasting your money and ordering.


----------



## webster426 (Jun 23, 2009)

I got Code P0441 for my EVAP Purge Control Valve.....replaced it and engine light has not come back on in over 1k miles. You probably woulda gottten the same code if that was the issue. 
The new valve made the same noises as the old one so......good luck!


----------

